# ROTP Experiences



## avro87 (11 Apr 2006)

Hey guys and gals, I was just wondering if some of you who are currently in ROTP or have gone through it (or are just knowledgeable of it) could tell me exactly how it works.  My understanding is you will either go to RMC or go to a civilian university.  I plan to apply this fall, and if I were to be accepted I would prefer to go to a civilian university.  I've been told what happens is the air force will pay for your education, and at the same time pay you every month (you can still work).  Im very curious to find out what you're required to do in the time between schooling (around march to september)?  Basic training? Primary flight training?  On the job training?  Second language training????  What usually happens with that?   Also, I was hoping to do some traveling through the university (go for a semester over seas, I of course would be back, and finish with a degree with an accredited canadian university) .  If I was accepted under ROTP this fall, would they allow me to do the over seas traveling through the university?  What's everybody's general experience with the ROTP, and I'd love feedback on the CEOTP (i think thats what its called), and Direct entry (do your university grades have to be high for that?)???  

Thanks!


----------



## Inch (11 Apr 2006)

Hi there,

It's good to see keen people wanting to join.

You've asked quite a few questions and most have been answered before, I will direct you to the Recruiting FAQ. Have a read there and if you still have unanswered questions. Post them.

Welcome to Army.ca

Inch
Army.ca Staff


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2006)

Time for the "Required Reading List" ?

Just in case:

***********************************

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


********************************************************

A lot of your questions have been asked over and over again over the years.  The answers are here already, with various points of view.  If you seek them out, you will find them.  If you don't, and you raise the ire of the older folks, be prepared for what follows; it can get nasty.  It will truly be a test of your resolve.  There are many resources on this site, and much in the way of experience, so read, learn and enjoy.

To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca.


----------



## avro87 (12 Apr 2006)

Thanks, I will look into these links!


----------

